# FR: where they would watch a movie



## vickey

Hi,

I'm trying to translate this phrase into French:

"They arrived at the cinema, where they would watch a movie"

My attempt:

"Ils sont arrivés au cinéma, ou ils regarderaient un film".

Is this correct? What verb tense is this?

Merci beaucoup!

Vicky


----------



## Vektus

C'est OK pour moi, mais:

"Ils sont arrivés au cinéma, *où* ils regarderaient un film".

sont arrivés - c'est le Passé Composé
regarderaient - c'est le Futur dans le passé


----------



## janpol

le futur dans le passé ? pas sûr...
"Il y a un quart d'heure, ils sont arrivés au cinéma, où, présentement*, * ils regarderaient un film". (on suppose qu'ils regardent le film comme font en général les gens qui se trouvent dans les cinémas mais - quel est le contexte ? - peut-être se cachent-ils, peut-être cherchent-ils une sortie (s'ils sont poursuivis)? peut-être s'embrassent-ils à la faveur de l'obscurité...


----------



## Oddmania

Je dirais_ Ils sont arrivés au cinéma, où ils allaient regarder un film._


----------



## Keith Bradford

Il y a une autre possibilité : le contexte très court ne nous permet pas de savoir si c'était au contraire une habitude chez eux/elles. P.ex : 

_"Every Saturday throughout her childhood she would enjoy an evening out with her mother. After taking the tram into town they arrived at the cinema, where they would watch a movie."

_Là, il s'agit de l'imparfait : _...elles arrivaient ... où elles regardaient un film_.


----------



## Vektus

Let me explain my opinion in English, I'll do it much better 

If we change the original English sentence from the past to the present it will be:
They arrive at the cinema, where they will watch a movie. (Present Simple, Future Simple)

So in the original sentence Past Simple and Future-in-the-Past are used.
Drawing a parallel between English and French it will be Passé Composé and Futur dans le passé.


----------



## jann

... where they would watch a movie.
_... où ils regarderaient un film. _(the conditional is used to express the "future in the past")
_... où ils regardaient un film. _(the imperfect is used to past habit or repeated action)

Since we don't know the context, we could certainly translate the English sentence with either of the above options.

However, we can categorically exclude the suppositional meaning mentioned by Janpol... because while the French conditional can certainly serve that function, English "would" is not used that way, and the English original was very clearly "...where they would watch a movie" (which is in no way a supposition).

Oddmania, your suggested _...où ils allaient regarder un film_ is not quite the same.  It could translate: 
...where they would go to watch a movie (past habit)
...where they went to watch a movie (again, past habit)
...where they were going to watch a movie (past tense of "to be going to + infinitive" indicates that they intended to watch a movie, but something prevented them from doing so.  We expect to learn what happened instead in the next sentence.)


----------



## janpol

cet argument est séduisant mais je me demande s'il ne fait pas une conclusion de ton hypothèse de départ : tu mets la phrase au futur (ils arrivent au cinéma où ils regarderont un film) et tu constates que le 2è verbe est au futur simple : il est donc passé du "futur dans le passé" au futur simple. Pour obtenir ce résultat, il a fallu que tu décides que ce verbe était au futur dans le passé et non pas au présent du conditionnel.
Ta transformation marche bien car elle peut se faire en conservant les mêmes verbes, ce n'est guère possible si on pense au présent du conditionnel : ils arrivent au cinéma où ils compteraient regarder un film.
Avec un 1er verbe au passé composé, on peut avoir le 2è verbe au passé ou au présent : je prends un autre exemple (d'actualité !) : Sarkozy est arrivé il y a 1/2 heure, depuis son arrivée il s'entretiendrait de la situation internationale avec Hollande; (conditionnel de supposition : c'est peut-être faux : il discute peut-être avec le cuisinier de l'Elysée), Hier, Sarkozy est arrivé à 9 h., il se serait entretenu pendant une heure avec Hollande.
Dans ton exemple, le passé composé sonne mal : le passé simple et le futur proche dans le passé me plairaient davantage : ils arrivèrent au cinéma où ils regarderaient un film > ils arrivèrent au cinéma où ils allaient regarder un film.


----------



## jann

Yes, but Janpol, we have the English original:  "They arrived at the cinema, where they would watch a movie."

There is no conditional of supposition in English, so I don't see the point of debating its French usage here.


----------



## janpol

ok, jann, il est vrai que je n'ai pas assez pris en compte l'aspect "traduction de l'anglais" de la question posée
que donnerait en anglais la 2è proposition avec le verbe "regarder" exprimant une hypothèse comme dans la phrase qui avait ma préférence ?


----------



## jann

janpol said:


> que donnerait en anglais la 2è proposition avec le verbe "regarder" exprimant une hypothèse comme dans la phrase qui avait ma préférence ?


Il y a un quart d'heure, ils sont arrivés au cinéma, où, présentement*, * ils regarderaient un film
_... where they are presumably/probably/doubtless/reportedly/surely/supposedly/etc. watching a movie._

Comme le conditionnel de supposition pose souvent problème aux anglophones, qui ont du mal à en saisir le sens, on en souvent parlé...   --> FR: conditional meaning reportedly, allegedly, supposedly


----------



## Keith Bradford

Vicky, tell us:

Is this a *past habit *(= _où elles regardaient un film_) or its is a *supposition *(= _où elles devaient/allaient/etc... regarder un film_) ?

Until we know more, we can't give you any definite answer.


----------



## jann

Keith, I don't get it.  How could the English sentence "They arrived at the cinema, where they would watch a movie" possibly be a supposition?  In my mind it can only be a past habit, or a "future-in-the-past" dictated by tense sequencing.

Or do you personally use the word "supposition" to talk about future-in-the-past events?


----------



## Keith Bradford

Take the sentence: "At 2 o'clock they arrived at the church where they would get married".  That's a one-off event.  The force of would is "where it had previously been arranged/supposed that they were to marry, translatable in French by an auxiliary such as _devaient _or _allaient_, I think.  I don't know if you call that "future-in-the-past".

I'm not swearing to the best French translation, but I'm sure that the English will support both readings, and if Vicky isn't going to tell us which she intended we're floundering in the dark.


----------



## jann

Keith Bradford said:


> Take the sentence: "At 2 o'clock they arrived at the church where they would get married".  That's a one-off event.  The force of would is "where it had previously been arranged/supposed that they were to marry, [...]  I don't know if you call that "future-in-the-past".


Thanks, Keith.  I definitely call that a "future in the past."  

Here's why:  If you put "arrive" in the present or future tense (as for laying out a schedule for something that has not yet happened), you cannot use a conditional in the second half of the English sentence.  Instead, you'll use a simple future ("At 2 o'clock, they arrive at the church where they will get married") or -- if there is some very significant doubt about whether things will go according to plan -- a verbal expression in the present tense ("At 2 o'clock, they arrive at the church where they are supposed to get married.")

With "At 2 o'clock they arrived at the church where they would get married," we know for a fact that they were indeed married at that church.  To achieve the same meaning in French, we use the conditional of the main verb (_où ils se marieraient_).  The other two options that you suggested, using _allaient/devaient se marier_, allow for the possibility that the marriage did not take place as planned, and so I would argue that they more appropriate as translations of "...the church where they were to be married," which also allows some ambiguity as to the actual outcome.


----------



## Chimel

jann said:


> The other two options that you suggested, using _allaient/devaient se marier_, allow for the possibility that the marriage did not take place as planned, and so I would argue that they more appropriate as translations of "...the church where they were to be married," which also allows some ambiguity as to the actual outcome.


I fully agree, but I think this ambiguity is more tangible with _ils devaient se marier _than with _allaient se marier. _Actually, I would rather say _allaient se marier _instead of the conditional _se marieraient _(which is also correct, of course) in the first case and _devaient se marier_ if I want to suggest some sort of doubt - perhaps just for the sake of suspense because actually they did get married.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Vu le silence de Vickey, je m'étais promis de ne pas continuer avec cette question.  Mais, pour mon intérêt personnel, s'agiterait-il d'un de ces cas où les Francophones utilisent le futur pur et simple ???

"Ils sont arrivés au cinéma, où ils regarder*ont* un film".


----------



## Maître Capello

Keith Bradford said:


> s'agiterait-il d'un de ces cas où les Francophones utilisent le futur pur et simple ??? "Ils sont arrivés au cinéma, où ils regarder*ont* un film".


Non, certainement pas. Le futur n'est possible que s'ils n'ont pas encore vu le film. Et comme on ne reste généralement pas longtemps dans un cinéma avant de voir un film, ce serait alors le futur proche que l'on utilisera :

_Ils sont arrivés au cinéma, où ils *vont regarder* un film._

Cela dit, pour revenir au cas de la phrase originale, si on parle d'un événement entièrement passé, c'est-à-dire qu'ils ont vu le film en question, on utilisera le passé composé beaucoup plus naturellement que le conditionnel :

_Ils sont arrivés au cinéma, où ils *ont regardé* un film._
_Ils sont arrivés _(ou : _arrivèrent_)_ au cinéma, où ils *regarderaient* un film._ (laisse entendre qu'ils n'ont pas vu le film juste après être arrivés au cinéma, mais qu'il s'est passé un certain temps ou un événement inattendu entre deux)


----------



## janpol

Ce que je trouve un peu déroutant dans cette phrase, c'est son côté "pléonasme" car que va-t-on faire dans un cinéma si ce n'est voir un film ?


----------

